# Latest Windows Update Problems for Windows 7, 8.1, Server 2008r2, 2012r2



## HanaBi (Apr 11, 2019)

A number of updates released over the last couple of days for the operating systems listed above, appear to be causing a number of issues for home users and businesses alike, and in particular machines running different flavours of Sophos and/or Avast.

Microsoft have yet to acknowledge the problems, although both Avast and Sophos have offered solutions. (see article below)

At present there are no reports of similar issues with Windows 10 or Server 2016 or Server 2019, although it could be just a matter of time. 

If at all possible try not to allow any pending updates for W10 if you have either anti-virus software on your machine


Oh look, another broken Windows update! KB4493472 and KB4493446 causing issues - gHacks Tech News


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 11, 2019)

Damn - just literally downloaded the updates ready to install. However, I'll hold back from restarting my computer for a few days because I do use Avast!


----------



## HanaBi (Apr 11, 2019)

Further confirmation from a different source does suggest the problems are Avast/Sophos related for the OS' listed above. 

Still nothing reported against W10, but as suggested previously best delay installs for at least 5 or 6 days.


Patch blues-day: Microsoft yanks code after some PCs are rendered super secure (and unbootable) following update


----------



## Abernovo (Apr 11, 2019)

My Win10 laptop updated, and then couldn't load Windows (or amything).

Thankfully, the nice people in the Microsoft UK social media team gave me a solution which effected a system restore.


----------

